

Backtracking - Eight Queens Puzzle - iamanet
http://naivnomore.blogspot.com/2010/07/backtracking-eight-queens-puzzle.html

======
samdk
I remember implementing an n-queens solver in Prolog for a programming
languages course. Prolog does backtracking on its own. The style of
programming is very different from anything else I've ever programmed in--it's
a really interesting language. It doesn't get used much in production, but
I've seen isolated instances where it has been. Initial implementations of
Erlang were written in it, for example.

<https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Prolog>

